
Ethically Aligned Design [pdf] - kiril-me
http://standards.ieee.org/develop/indconn/ec/ead_v1.pdf
======
JoeAltmaier
That's a lot to digest. I'd be happy if folks just started using blue and
yellow to distinguish states in displays, instead of red and green. 5% of men
are affected by this negatively, and its so easy to fix.

